# Disagreeing is fine, just explain why



## PhotonGuy (Aug 10, 2017)

From time to time people disagree with each other on the forum. There have been times when people have marked down that they disagree with posts of mine. That's fine to disagree, as a matter of fact sometimes its good to disagree and sometimes I want people to disagree with me because it brings about a challenge and I like to see their point of view. Doing so can help me with my growth in developing my own points of view and can sometimes change or influence a change in my points of view. So, as I said its fine to disagree and sometimes its good, I would just like to ask that if you do disagree with me about stuff to please explain why.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2017)

Why is disagreeing different than liking or agreeing?  I've heard people say things like This before, but never seen anyone complain about folks agree ing without comment.


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2017)

CB Jones said:


>


By way of explanation, green is the color of plants which makes me think not global warming. Which led to thinking about tree hugging hippies.  And I hate those guys.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 10, 2017)

Steve said:


> By way of explanation, green is the color of plants which makes me think not global warming. Which led to thinking about tree hugging hippies.  And I hate those guys.


 
I am colorblind and do not appreciate you flaunting your ability to differentiate colors over me.

But I have a degree in forestry or Timber Pimping as I used to call it.... so I am supportive of your dislike of tree hugging hippies.

So I think we are good.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 10, 2017)

Steve said:


> Why is disagreeing different than liking or agreeing?  I've heard people say things like This before, but never seen anyone complain about folks agree ing without comment.


There can be many different reasons that you disagree with someone. But when you agree with someone, there is only one reason and you don't need to repeat it again.

For example.

A: Blue is pretty.
B: Agree (that mean I also think blue is pretty).

A: Blue is pretty.
B: Disagree.
A: Which color do you think is pretty?
B: Red (or yellow, white, ...)


----------



## Martial D (Aug 10, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> From time to time people disagree with each other on the forum. There have been times when people have marked down that they disagree with posts of mine. That's fine to disagree, as a matter of fact sometimes its good to disagree and sometimes I want people to disagree with me because it brings about a challenge and I like to see their point of view. Doing so can help me with my growth in developing my own points of view and can sometimes change or influence a change in my points of view. So, as I said its fine to disagree and sometimes its good, I would just like to ask that if you do disagree with me about stuff to please explain why.


Agreed 100%

People that click that button without a follow up post are straight pussies.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 10, 2017)

The day that you lay down in your coffin, you still wonder why that guy disagreed with you in that post.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 10, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> There can be many different reasons that you disagree with someone. But when you agree with someone, there is only one reason and you don't need to repeat it again.
> 
> For example.
> 
> ...



That is a good example but Im thinking more along the lines of this.

A: Blue is pretty
B: Disagree
A: Why don't you like blue?
B: (explains why)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> From time to time people disagree with each other on the forum. There have been times when people have marked down that they disagree with posts of mine. That's fine to disagree, as a matter of fact sometimes its good to disagree and sometimes* I want people to disagree with me because it brings about a challenge and I like to see their point of view.* Doing so can help me with my growth in developing my own points of view and can sometimes change or influence a change in my points of view. So, as I said its fine to disagree and sometimes its good, I would just like to ask that if you do disagree with me about stuff to please explain why.



Reason I disagreed with you in this thread.... well...you said you wanted me to....I'm just trying to help..... other than that... I got nothin'


----------



## Martial D (Aug 10, 2017)

CB Jones said:


>


Obligatory hypocrisy avoiding follow up post.

I disagree with the idea of green people smiling.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 10, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Obligatory hypocrisy avoiding follow up post.
> 
> I disagree with the idea of green people smiling.



The guy looks yellow to me.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 10, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I am colorblind and do not appreciate you flaunting your ability to differentiate colors over me.
> 
> But I have a degree in forestry or Timber Pimping as I used to call it.... so I am supportive of your dislike of tree hugging hippies.
> 
> So I think we are good.


You're wrong.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 10, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> I would just like to ask that if you do disagree with me about stuff to please explain why.


When someone disagrees with you, at least you know that person has read your post. You are not on that person's "ignore list".


----------



## Martial D (Aug 10, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> The guy looks yellow to me.


You are wrong.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 10, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When someone disagrees with you, at least you know that person has read your post. You are not on that person's "ignore list".


Ignoring I save for people like jj who can't read or write. He is actually the only guy on it.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 10, 2017)

Martial D said:


> You are wrong.



Well....there is always a first time for everything.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 10, 2017)

Both Disagree and Dislike should not bother you. What may bother you is after your post, that thread is complete dead. There are no more posts after that. It may make you to wonder, "How did I just kill that thread?"


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 10, 2017)

Steve said:


> Why is disagreeing different than liking or agreeing?  I've heard people say things like This before, but never seen anyone complain about folks agree ing without comment.


I can see your point. I prefer that folks explain their disagreement, because it may enlighten me or expose where I've been unclear. Or, it may not do either. But i can't know until I know what they disagree with. I usually will comment on my own disagreement, and am more likely to comment than to click the "disagree" button, in fact. But every now and then, I disagree with the entirety of a post - content and tone - and a simple "disagree" click seems sufficient.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 10, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Agreed 100%
> 
> People that click that button without a follow up post are straight pussies.




Do we have to be subjected to that sort of language? 

No, not joking.


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2017)

Misunderstanding is as likely wjetjer its a like or dislike.   The mistake either way is to presume that clicking the button is support for or disapproval of the entire post. Most times I think this isn't the case.


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2017)

People also read a lot of intent into use of these little buttons.  Its like popularity contest.  I've noticed many times people disagree with posts from some and agree with the same message posted from a person who is on their team.  

I rate posts I think are silly as funny all the time, even though I know the poster was being earnest.  Just how I interpret the little dudes.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 10, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Do we have to be subjected to that sort of language?
> 
> No, not joking.


Well you don't expect much class from a guy who accused someone of lying about being dead do you?


----------



## Buka (Aug 10, 2017)

I think I'll dislike myself, just for ships and giggles.

EDIT - Hey, it won't let me dislike my own post! Help me out, fellas.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2017)

Buka said:


> I think I'll dislike myself, just for ships and giggles.
> 
> EDIT - Hey, it won't let me dislike my own post! Help me out, fellas.



I disagree and you know what else...I'm NOT telling you why either...... well...other than you asked me too....but you didn't hear that form me


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 10, 2017)

Buka said:


> I think I'll dislike myself, just for ships and giggles.
> 
> EDIT - Hey, it won't let me dislike my own post! Help me out, fellas.



I disagree with your disagreement therefore I agree with your post.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I disagree with your disagreement therefore I agree with your post.



Well I disagree with your disagreement of his disagreement which then makes another disagreement to disagree with your agreement


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 10, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I disagree with your disagreement of his disagreement which then makes another disagreement to disagree with your agreement


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Buka (Aug 10, 2017)

God, I love this place.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2017)

Buka said:


> God, I love this place.



Do you want me to disagree with that too


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 10, 2017)

If I tell you what my thinking process is, then I divulge that to you. Nice try Photon Guy.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 10, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Both Disagree and Dislike should not bother you. What may bother you is after your post, that thread is complete dead. There are no more posts after that. It may make you to wonder, "How did I just kill that thread?"


Happens to me, all the time.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 10, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Do we have to be subjected to that sort of language?
> 
> No, not joking.


ROFL.

I can see how that word might hit home with you..given your name is the first one I thought of when I wrote that.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 10, 2017)

Anyway, doing that click and run **** just shows you to be passive aggressive while remaining conflict averse.

If that's who you are...that's who you are. Sure as hell ain't who I am.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 10, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Well....there is always a first time for everything.


And this isn't it.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 10, 2017)

Martial D said:


> ROFL.
> 
> I can see how that word might hit home with you..given your name is the first one I thought of when I wrote that.



So you target a female poster with this? Classy.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 10, 2017)

Buka said:


> I think I'll dislike myself, just for ships and giggles.
> 
> EDIT - Hey, it won't let me dislike my own post! Help me out, fellas.


Done.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 10, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Anyway, doing that click and run **** just shows you to be passive aggressive while remaining conflict averse.
> 
> If that's who you are...that's who you are. Sure as hell ain't who I am.


No we all know what kind of person you are


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sometimes if I click the disagree it's a proverbial "*you talking to me!" *
To which I expect the return...*why you talking to me?*
At which point we begin the exchange of frenzied button pushing and imoji war.

But seriously if I dislike a post and you don't ask why I assume you don't care so i am not going to write a discourse on why I think that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 10, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Do you want me to disagree with that too


I did. It seemed appropriate.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 10, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> Happens to me, all the time.


Damn. We should all have stopped here.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 10, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Done.


I chose "funny", which seemed an apt disagreement with his request.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 10, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> So you target a female poster with this? Classy.


So you're female. I don't care, that's not even a thing in a written medium as far as I'm concerned. I had assumed you were just a femmy dude but still, who cares.

You are my polar opposite. Im straight up, you're PC. We are never going to get along.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 10, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I chose "funny", which seemed an apt disagreement with his request.


I almost agreed with his post, but I figured he's a good guy and I'll do what he asked.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 10, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I chose "funny", which seemed an apt disagreement with his request.


I may agree with you right now. But I reserve my right to disagree with you in the future whenever I'll find a good reason for it.


----------



## marques (Aug 11, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> From time to time people disagree with each other on the forum. There have been times when people have marked down that they disagree with posts of mine. That's fine to disagree, as a matter of fact sometimes its good to disagree and sometimes I want people to disagree with me because it brings about a challenge and I like to see their point of view. Doing so can help me with my growth in developing my own points of view and can sometimes change or influence a change in my points of view. So, as I said its fine to disagree and sometimes its good, I would just like to ask that if you do disagree with me about stuff to please explain why.


Or even don't explain why. Just keep it friendly or respectful as a minimum.


----------



## marques (Aug 11, 2017)

Steve said:


> Why is disagreeing different than liking or agreeing?  I've heard people say things like This before, but never seen anyone complain about folks agree ing without comment.


Good point of view. People may agree for different reasons. So a reason for agreement could also be valuable info. But this forum is not a consulting service, so I still think everything here - including explanations or participation - is facultative (other than "friendly community").


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 11, 2017)

Martial D said:


> So you're female. I don't care, that's not even a thing in a written medium as far as I'm concerned. I had assumed you were just a femmy dude but still, who cares.
> 
> You are my polar opposite. Im straight up, you're PC. We are never going to get along.



No you are a troll. Plenty of evidence. I was a PC until I retired but not politically correct whatever that means.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 11, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> From time to time people disagree with each other on the forum. There have been times when people have marked down that they disagree with posts of mine. That's fine to disagree, as a matter of fact sometimes its good to disagree and sometimes I want people to disagree with me because it brings about a challenge and I like to see their point of view. Doing so can help me with my growth in developing my own points of view and can sometimes change or influence a change in my points of view. So, as I said its fine to disagree and sometimes its good, I would just like to ask that if you do disagree with me about stuff to please explain why.


I think you can click a disagree button and not give a reason.. before MT it change I remember there was like a space for (optional) comment when you left a like and I assume a dislike too.. there was never any obligation then or now, do you think there ought to be?  How do you feel when someone dislike what you had said yet do not say why? Thank you


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2017)

I have decided that it is in the best interests of this thread for me to disagree with most of what has been posted so far..... anything @Buka post....doubly so.....simply because I am feeling rather grumpy and disagreeable at the moment.... and he is in Hawaii and I'm not.....


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 11, 2017)

I've never so happily given so many disagrees. Regardless of the intent in your OP, Photon (which I don't actually entirely disagree with, unfortunately), thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I've never so happily given so many disagrees. Regardless of the intent in your OP, Photon (which I don't actually entirely disagree with, unfortunately), thanks for starting this thread!



I feel compelled to disagree...reason..... see post #51...minus the Hawaii bit


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 11, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> I feel compelled to disagree...reason..... see post #51...minus the Hawaii bit


I so wish it were possible to mark a "disagree" with a "disagree". Or at least with an "agree". I feel so powerless.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Buka said:


> I think I'll dislike myself, just for ships and giggles.
> 
> EDIT - Hey, it won't let me dislike my own post! Help me out, fellas.



Well, somebody had to do it.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 30, 2022)

Tez3 said:


> Do we have to be subjected to that sort of language?
> 
> No, not joking.


lol.. When I think you aren't around, you pop up. lol. Good to see you.


----------

